# Does anyone have a maltese from shanlyn maltese?



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello y'all! I wanted to know if any of you have a malt from Shanlyn maltese ( Linda Podguski) ???? if so, please post your pics, and you experience. I am strongly considering buying from her. THANKS!!!:chili:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't have a Shanlyn Maltese, but I know a couple. We have a breeder near me (Chris Rezek - Spellbounds Maltese) who owns one from Linda (they are friends). I watched his career from his puppyhood through his championship. He was a very nice show dog. His name is Smoochie. I also have another friend who does Rally Obedience with her Shanlyn dog. His name is Chadwick and he is adorable. :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I also know Chadwick and he's stinkin' adorable and smart as a whip!


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, fabulous!!! I also got the green light on a shanlyn malt from my other breeder, so its probably a big fat YES!!!! If I get her, I will post pics...an obscene amount, at that.


----------

